# Shark Attack in Maui



## tompalm (Nov 30, 2013)

The news reported another shark attack yesterday in Maui.  The person lived, but has a serious injury.  This is the 13th attack this year and most have been in Maui.  Heads up if you go diving.  Here is more info.

http://mauinow.com/2013/11/29/shark-attack-forces-closure-of-south-maui-shoreline/

http://www.hawaiisharks.org/incidents.html


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 30, 2013)

Most are female sharks.  I wonder why?


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 30, 2013)

It was a small # of samples they tagged, and the study was focused on sharks around Maui.  Interesting most appear to congregate near the Kihei area.  It would be interesting to see a similar study around Kauai.  But this is just a sample (meaning there are lots more out there).


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2013)

If there around Kihei no one seems to be worried about them. Tons of people
At all the beaches around Kihei. Not much parking around the beaches, they
We're all full. I stayed out of the water today.


----------



## Phill12 (Dec 1, 2013)

About fifteen years ago when in Maui I asked about shark attacks because you never heard of them. I was told by hotel people they don't happen even when they happen.

They tried to keep it out of the news because of losing money because some would stop coming. Only thing I remember was a couple on their honeymoon from California and the wife was killed by a shark and from then on it was reported in the news. After a big news story like that it was hard to not report it.
 Shocking since then how many do we hear about in Maui.


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2013)

There were plenty if people talking about it here today but they really don't
Worry about it. They take all the regular precautions they do when going in the
Ocean.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 1, 2013)

Most of the shark attacks I've read about were surfers at dawn or dusk, or in murky water, but the last attack was in the middle of the day, near shore, at a place I like to go. Here's an update on the attack:

http://www.mauinews.com/page/content.detail/id/579456/Shark-attack-reported-of-Keawakapu-Beach.html?nav=5161

So the latest tip to avoid shark attacks is to stay away from the turtles.


----------



## Phill12 (Dec 1, 2013)

There is always some reason for a attack like the shark thought you were a seal or the water was dark!

 Seems that maybe the reason was the shark wants to eat you and that is it. Maybe instead of tagging the sharks they should put glasses on them.

 PHILL12 :hysterical:


----------



## artringwald (Dec 1, 2013)

Phill12 said:


> There is always some reason for a attack like the shark thought you were a seal or the water was dark!
> 
> Seems that maybe the reason was the shark wants to eat you and that is it. Maybe instead of tagging the sharks they should put glasses on them.
> 
> PHILL12 :hysterical:



Good one!


----------



## slip (Dec 1, 2013)

lol, isn't the internet great, you can find a picture of a shark wearing 
Glasses in a matter of seconds.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 1, 2013)

A surfer paddling  a board in shark territory is like the sound of collision outside an attorney's office.  In both cases a shark attack is imminent.


----------



## Phill12 (Dec 2, 2013)

artringwald said:


> Good one!



LOVE IT! :hysterical:

 Phil


----------



## daventrina (Dec 2, 2013)

Wonder if it is the same shark that has been biting folks in that area for the past 3 years?


----------



## avelox (Dec 2, 2013)

*Sharks attack because ....*

This statement is very true 
But, it is also a fact that sharks know that people who surf off the beautiful beaches of Maui are much more tasty than those who surf off the beautiful beaches of the other Hawaiian Islands. 
It has something to do with the fat content of all those great meals that are served up around Kihei. You can look it up! Sharks biting people and surf boards around Ka'anapali Shores are rogue diners with no interest in fine dining. 




T_R_Oglodyte said:


> A surfer paddling  a board in shark territory is like the sound of collision outside an attorney's office.  In both cases a shark attack is imminent.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 2, 2013)

avelox said:


> This statement is very true
> But, it is also a fact that sharks know that people who surf off the beautiful beaches of Maui are much more tasty than those who surf off the beautiful beaches of the other Hawaiian Islands.
> It has something to do with the fat content of all those great meals that are served up around Kihei. You can look it up! Sharks biting people and surf boards around Ka'anapali Shores are rogue diners with no interest in fine dining.


Yeah  - that's why in the day of the royalty, it was kapu for anyone but kings and princes to surf.  Made for tastier shark morsels.  And since they surfed nude, the food:mass ratio for the shark was even better.  The shark didn't need to pick those nasty threads out their mouths later.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 2, 2013)

avelox said:


> This statement is very true
> But, it is also a fact that sharks know that people who surf off the beautiful beaches of Maui are much more tasty than those who surf off the beautiful beaches of the other Hawaiian Islands.
> It has something to do with the fat content of all those great meals that are served up around Kihei. You can look it up! Sharks biting people and surf boards around Ka'anapali Shores are rogue diners with no interest in fine dining.



So maybe I should be eating so many of these.






This photo was taken a 5 minute walk from the latest attack.


----------



## daventrina (Dec 3, 2013)

*Fatal Shark Attack in Makena*

Same shark?

http://www.co.maui.hi.us/CivicAlerts.aspx?aid=4840&utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook

Posted on: December 2, 2013
Fatal Shark Attack in Makena

PRESS RELEASE
December 2, 2013

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Fatal Shark Attack in Makena

WAILUKU, Maui, Hawai`i – A kayaker is reported to have died of his injuries this morning after having been bitten by a shark in waters off of Makena.

Maui County Ocean Safety officers received a report around 10:20 a.m. that said the male victim was fishing in his kayak somewhere between Maui and Molokini when he was bitten by a shark. A friend who was kayaking with the victim took him to a nearby snorkeling charter boat, which then transported them to shore.

The victim died prior to reaching shore. Although the incident took place some distance from shore, county lifeguards and officials from the State Department of Land and Natural Resources (DLNR) have closed the area beaches from Makena Landing to the surf area known as "dumps" until noon tomorrow.

###


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 3, 2013)

*Another Shark Attack - 12/2/2103*

Morning and greetings from the Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villlas (WKORV).

There was another shark attack and death yesterday.  It happened to a kayaker down in the Kihei area.  The beaches are still closed down there, but Ka'anapali is open.

According to the TV, Maui leads all of the islands for shark deaths and attacks and they are all off Kihei.

Back to my coffee and scanning the ocean from our ocean front room.  A woman a couple of rooms down saw a whale this morning.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 3, 2013)

The story I heard was the kayaker was fishing from the kayak, and had his lower leg and foot in the water. Now maybe it's just me, but if you're putting bait in the water, you're inviting a fish to come and bite it. The white skin on the bottom of a person's feet is like the flash of the side of a fish, which will naturally attract the shark. Similarly, a wounded fish may float to the surface. A leg and foot over the side of a kayak will also vaguely resemble the flipper of a floating seal, similar to what surfers look like. (And this is also why pearl divers in the South Pacific islands wrap cloth over their hands and feet when diving, so as not to attract sharks.)

Do the math:  Bait smell in the water + white skin near the surface simulating a wounded fish = a bitten person.  It's a case of mistaken identity, and once the shark realizes it bit in error, it swims off.  Unfortunately, many people aren't tough enough to survive the "mistake."

Sadly, this guy didn't make it. But there's a reason the Hawaiian's call haole's "shark bait." 

Dave


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 3, 2013)

Perhaps this is a shark who had relatives who were killed for "Shark Fin Soup"?

My 6 month old puppy, a Shih Tzu, is going in to have his puppy teeth pulled tomorrow.  Right now he looks like a hairy JAWS when he barks.  :hysterical:


Sterling


----------



## taffy19 (Dec 4, 2013)

A fatal shark attack and a murder, most likely, is not very good for tourism in Maui.   

Should we go more often to Mexico instead?  I have always felt safe over there so far.  When your time comes, it will happen, no matter where you are so why worry about it and we may as well continue visiting the places we like.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Dec 4, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Perhaps this is a shark who had relatives who were killed for "Shark Fin Soup"



Well, for the kayaker it certainly was a _fin de shark_.


----------



## tompalm (Dec 5, 2013)

Local news reported that people out on the water in Maui reported seeing more sharks today.  Nobody was swimming and no attack, but people are looking.


----------



## slip (Dec 5, 2013)

This was over at Big Beach, we were just there on Monday.. There's signs out
Now.


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, yesterday, Wednesday, there was another shark attack in the same area,  Some guy spear fishing was approached by a Galapagos shark, according to the local news. After stabbing at the shark a number of times with his spear get rid of it, to no avail, he gave the shark the fish he had and the shark left.

We just got back from snorkeling on Molokini at Turtle Town, but no sharks.  We did see whales, spinner dolphins, and turtles though.



Sent from my iPad Retina using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron98GT (Dec 12, 2013)

*14th Shark Attack in 2013*

Another shark attack today.  This one off the Big Island of Hawaii.  Someone on a boogie board.


----------

